# Music Speakers



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

My dedicated HT room will be in the basement, next to the HT room will be my gym. What I would like to be able to do is somehow run some wires from the HT rack into the other room so and hook up some speakers so I can listen to music when I exercise.

The HT installer that gave me an estimate on the HT room quoted thousands for just this. Is it really that big of a job and do I really need a bunch of new components just to listen to a music cd?

I figured besides the wire and couple of cheap speakers that would be all I needed and that the existing ht components would handle the rest.

For 2k I'd rather buy a seperate stero system. Is there an easier/cheaper way of doing this?


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

a small radio/CD/tape player


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

mike c said:


> a small radio/CD/tape player


Yea thats what I have now and just figured it might be as simple as runing to extra speaker wires & speakers from the ht receiver and playing the cd in the dvd player, yes/no?


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2006)

This seems expensive to me, but it depends on what they quoted you for. If your using a receiver that can handle the extra speakers it should be somewhat inexpensive. There is always more questions to be answered though...like do you want to control the system from the GYM? (volume, tuner, cd's) Do you want to operate the GYM as a second zone (ie listen to something different than whats playing in the HT)?

sh


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

jheaton said:


> This seems expensive to me, but it depends on what they quoted you for. If your using a receiver that can handle the extra speakers it should be somewhat inexpensive. There is always more questions to be answered though...like do you want to control the system from the GYM? (volume, tuner, cd's) Do you want to operate the GYM as a second zone (ie listen to something different than whats playing in the HT)?
> 
> sh


Yea he started quoted for seperate componets zones receivers cd playes etc... Just working speakers in the gym is fine. Before the workout I can go in the ht room put on a cd and thats it. also it does not have to play music in the gym while someone is watching a movie just one working thing for both rooms


----------



## GregBe (Apr 20, 2006)

There are many receivers out there that do dual zones. There is a thread for a HK 635 in the components forum for a great price. I know my HK DPR-2005 can operate 5.1 in one room and 2 channel in a second room, so I think the 635 can as well. If you need to control the receiver from the gym, you will probably need some type of UHF remote or remote extender that can get pricey. At that point, you may just want to buy a really inexpensive receiver for the gym and a pair of speakers.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

At a bare minimum, you could use the speaker B connection on your receiver to power the speakers in your exercise room. The down side to this is that you'd be stuck listening to the same source as the main HT unless it has a proper dual zone setup. To get this up and running, you just have to run speaker wire from the receiver to your exercise room. If you wanted to be able to use a remote control in the exercise room, you could get some sort of IR repeater.

Now, all that being said, if it were me, I'd probably either get a good boom box OR a separate receiver and CD player. 
You can get a very respectable receiver for ~$200 and a CD player is ~$75. Either setup allows you to listen to workout music while someone is watching a movie -- or vice versa.

The only downside is the space taken up by your equipment.. don't know if that's an issue.. but I think it's the most flexible.

JCD


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2006)

Tommy said:


> Yea he started quoted for seperate componets zones receivers cd playes etc... Just working speakers in the gym is fine. Before the workout I can go in the ht room put on a cd and thats it. also it does not have to play music in the gym while someone is watching a movie just one working thing for both rooms


Looks like a simple pair of speakers connected to the "B selector" would be fine then. :T


----------



## Steve Williamson (May 11, 2006)

My Pioneer can run 7.1 in HT and seperate zoned 2 channel to another room with different source.

Just have to select A or B Channel on remote. I have been to so many other installers over here and the equipment they quote for is amazing, one of them, because I wanted to store DVD's on a hard drive, quoted $65000 for a MAX server :nono: 

Theres always a cheaper option if you research.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> Looks like a simple pair of speakers connected to the "B selector" would be fine then. :T


Yup, looks that way to me, too – and maybe an in-wall volume control at most. Tommy, tell your installer that’s all you want. The speaker wire won’t cost much, so the price will primarily ride on the speakers you choose, and labor.

Regards,
Wayne A. Pflughaupt


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Yup, looks that way to me, too – and maybe an in-wall volume control at most. Tommy, tell your installer that’s all you want. The speaker wire won’t cost much, so the price will primarily ride on the speakers you choose, and labor.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne A. Pflughaupt


I had a few people come give estimates but since they all price gouged I decided to try and do it all with out them. 

But basically that as far as this that all I was getting at is that if I wanted to hook it up to the ht room it should be as simple as running the speaker wire now before the basement is finished. 

This alone should work for now and still leaves me room to upgrade it later without tearing out walls.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Yup, if the walls are open, you can run the wire yourself! Just be sure and use CL-2 or –3 wire rated for in-wall use. If you want a volume control in there, you could use a simple wall-mounted stereo L-pad. It’s basically a variable resistor connected in-line via the speaker wires between the receiver and speakers. However, it can only attenuate volume, not boost it. Radio Shack or Parts Express should sell them.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## JimP (May 18, 2006)

OR, if you're thinking outside the preverbial box.

Since this is going to be inside your workout room, if you think that you might be doing aerobics to workout tapes or DVDs, get one of those TVs with the built in players and also play your CDs on it. That way, you can watch TV(be sure to run the coax before closing up the wall), exercise to a workout DVD/Tape, or just listen to a CD.


----------

